# I went to a bar by myself



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah I went to this bar for the second time by myself. The first time was right after I'd seen my therapist and we'd agreed that, before that meeting I would of done it, but I didn't. The appointment with my therapist made me feel empowered so I decided that I'd go to a bar right after(around 3-4 in the afternoon, not too many people there). It felt good. So I went today too and it still felt like a victory but a bit less than last time. There was this guy prolly in his late 40s sitting beside me. He was def a regular and I felt like I should of talked to him but the things I came up with didn't feel natural so I left it at that. We didn't talk.

Before this there came up a woman with somewhat of a mustache(one of the things noticed) and asked me for a ciggarette, so I opened my pack and found that I only had 3 left but I gave her one anyways because I never feel like being greedy when it comes to ciggarettes because they kill anyways and you know what, 1 minute later the bartender comes over and they had bought me another Guinnesss. That made my day. People are good and it kind of changed my perception a bit. Thank you whoever did that. 

I felt a bit bad for judging her in my encounter but I believe I learned something and it made me a bit happier. 

Humanity is good sometimes 

Just let it happen.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Its awesome that you had a good experience there, and you were comfortable.My first time at a bar by myself I had a complete geek out.lol


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 5, 2011)

I enjoy going everywhere alone, because no one close to me is there and they will not judge me. I don't give a damn about everyone else in the venue just like everyone else doesn't care about me.


----------



## semiserious (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome. Still don't think i can do that unless i drink a great deal beforehand.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice... that's also something on my list of challenges for myself. Going in the afternoon when there's not as many people is a good idea!


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

I challenge you.
Go to a stripclub by yourself.
Let me know how you felt, if you liked it, and if you were nervous.
Maybe that experience will teach you more than anything else in your life could.

And oh hey, Don't forget to thank me after you've done it.


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Kusjmamire said:


> I challenge you.
> Go to a stripclub by yourself.
> Let me know how you felt, if you liked it, and if you were nervous.
> Maybe that experience will teach you more than anything else in your life could.
> ...


I don't have enough money for that man


----------



## geminixo93 (Sep 17, 2012)

That's awesome! It sounds like you had a really good experience, I hope you continue with your success!


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

geminixo93 said:


> That's awesome! It sounds like you had a really good experience, I hope you continue with your success!


Thanks man, my SA actually got worse since then


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

My first solo trip to the bars or club I should say was a HUGE success for me last summer. Every solo trip after that was a major flop and finally called it quits. I don't even know what I was looking for or trying to accomplish when I did go solo.


----------



## St1mpak (Dec 11, 2012)

I did that once. 













...once. :roll


----------

